# will salt kill trumpet snails?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i need to medicate with salt. if it kills the mts i am worried about that contaminating the water. there r hundreds of the little buggers.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> i need to medicate with salt. if it kills the mts i am worried about that contaminating the water. there r hundreds of the little buggers.


Hey Kathy.

It shouldn't be a problem. Here is the wkipedia link. And the excerpt "Although normally a freshwater snail, this species is very tolerant of brackish water, and has been recorded in waters with a salinity of 32.5 ppt(1,024 specific gravity salinity)."

Hopefully that helps.

Stuart


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks stuart.


----------

